# Putting Uber driving in a resume



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Do you think it is a good idea? I'm inclined to put duties as "provide safe and reliable rides using my personal car" and mention about being able to run the business managing time or something similar along the lines. 

Or do you think it is a bad idea to even mention about Uber? Thanks.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Unless you're applying for another driving job, Uber is a resume killer.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> Unless you're applying for another driving job, Uber is a resume killer.


That's what I remember someone mentioning asking the same line... But I think employers might find someone who managed to turn some little profit running own business as independent contractor is nothing trivial either.. This is going to be for a directorial position.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Uber on a resume lol 

I think it might be better to lie and say you cleaned restrooms and changed urinal cakes at burger king.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> But I think employers might find someone who managed to turn some little profit running own business as independent contractor is nothing trivial either.


Companies do not like independent people. They like company men, team players.. not do-it-yourselfers. They like people who are terrified of going out on their own and who have no experience doing so.

And especially Uber, which takes no skills and teaches no skills. It makes you look like a loser. I'd avoid it.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> Companies do not like independent people. They like company men, team players.. not do-it-yourselfers. They like people who are terrified of going out on their own and who have no experience doing so.
> 
> And especially Uber, which takes no skills and teaches no skills. It makes you look like a loser. I'd avoid it.


Yes I hear you... My day job will qualify as a company job... Uber is only my part time gig.

As for requiring no skill, totally true! Lol.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> Companies do not like independent people. They like company men, team players.. not do-it-yourselfers. They like people who are terrified of going out on their own and who have no experience doing so.
> 
> And especially Uber, which takes no skills and teaches no skills. It makes you look like a loser. I'd avoid it.


THIS!


----------



## Klockwork (Aug 10, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> Companies do not like independent people. They like company men, team players.. not do-it-yourselfers. They like people who are terrified of going out on their own and who have no experience doing so.
> 
> And especially Uber, which takes no skills and teaches no skills. It makes you look like a loser. I'd avoid it.


Now you're making sense.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Question. When you apply for this or any job would you tell your interviewer you have another part time/ full time gig doing something else? They might feel that you won't be devoting all your efforts to them. Whether you intend to drive or not, uber by it's nature gives the appearance of being second income type work they might assume you will still drive uber.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Gung-Ho said:


> Question. When you apply for this or any job would you tell your interviewer you have another part time/ full time gig doing something else? They might feel that you won't be devoting all your efforts to them. Whether you intend to drive or not, uber by it's nature gives the appearance of being second income type work they might assume you will still drive uber.


Good point... This job will be based overseas where Uber is not available. I just want to sell myself as someone who is a hard worker and is happy earning peanuts while ubering!


----------



## Brocktoon (Jul 2, 2016)

Yes, put Uber on your resume if it's all you are doing for work. 


It will look better to have Uber on your resume then long periods of unemployment. 

If the job you are applying for has anything to do with customer service, it will be a benefit.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

Having been in management (and still am) for 20 years...I do not agree with the statement..."Companies do not like independent people. They like company men, team players.. not do-it-yourselfers. They like people who are terrified of going out on their own and who have no experience doing so."


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> Do you think it is a good idea? I'm inclined to put duties as "provide safe and reliable rides using my personal car" and mention about being able to run the business managing time or something similar along the lines.
> 
> Or do you think it is a bad idea to even mention about Uber? Thanks.


Good idea.

Employers don't like empty spaces on applications.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NachonCheeze said:


> Having been in management (and still am) for 20 years...I do not agree with the statement..."Companies do not like independent people. They like company men, team players.. not do-it-yourselfers. They like people who are terrified of going out on their own and who have no experience doing so."


But a self starter who can self motivated is good.

So I'll have to work 3 days a week before I quit.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> Good point... This job will be based overseas where Uber is not available. I just want to sell myself as someone who is a hard worker and is happy earning peanuts while ubering!


Now they will want to pay you $5.00 an hour.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

I'd put uber on a resume. It's a job and you did do it so why not. Unless your trying to get a executive position . but I'd be proud to add to my resume. It shows im willing to work. I've done landscaping for myself an house repairs I'd put on resume. the more experience you have the better your chances are.. I think


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Now they will want to pay you $5.00 an hour.


Actually the place this job is based at, even $5/hr is way overpaid! I get your point though.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

uberron73 said:


> I'd put uber on a resume. It's a job and you did do it so why not. Unless your trying to get a executive position . but I'd be proud to add to my resume. It shows im willing to work. I've done landscaping for myself an house repairs I'd put on resume. the more experience you have the better your chances are.. I think


That's my thinking as well.. If I'm ubering around 20 hours in addition to 40 hours a week at the regular job, I'd think that shows I'm a drone! What's wrong with being proud of what one does to bring the dough?


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

This has been discussed before. Uber will not verify your position as a driver. It's useless to put them down or good if you never worked for them and wanna say you did something in your gap.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't think Uber history will be a detriment to the kinds of jobs most of us will be applying for. It's certainly better than an unexplained gap. If I was hiring for a position I'd rather see someone who Ubered for the past year than someone who was looking for work for the past year. Really? You've been looking for a year and haven't landed a job? What's wrong with you?


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> That's what I remember someone mentioning asking the same line... But I think employers might find someone who managed to turn some little profit running own business as independent contractor is nothing trivial either.. This is going to be for a directorial position.


The problem is you ARE NOT running a business. Turn your Uber/Lyft app off and see how successful you are at running your taxi business...which is what you're trying to claim you have done.

It's like a person who's been handed a million dollars claiming they're a "self-made" millionaire.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> The problem is you ARE NOT running a business. Turn your Uber/Lyft app off and see how successful you are at running your taxi business...which is what you're trying to claim you have done.
> 
> It's like a person who's been handed a million dollars claiming they're a "self-made" millionaire.


True... During interview, if asked, I can explain how thin the profit margins are and how important it is to work smart as a Uber driver. This job taught me about terms like cash flow, depreciation, $/mile, referral bonus etc etc.... And of course about being able to stay calm like a saint during stressful situation! Don't you agree?


----------



## UberIsAScam (Mar 9, 2016)

Hahaha! Uber on a resume? LOL. If I saw Uber on a resume I'd throw it in the trash. I'm embarrassed I ever drive, let alone put it on my resume. LOL.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

UberIsAScam said:


> Hahaha! Uber on a resume? LOL. If I saw Uber on a resume I'd throw it in the trash. I'm embarrassed I ever drive, let alone put it on my resume. LOL.


Yes you would... Not me.. However if I found someone didn't tip the Uber driver, I would throw their resume in the trash! Lol.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

When I tell people I am an Uber driver they always get excited and ask me a million questions. I am not ashamed that I work an extra job for supplemental icome.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

UberLou said:


> When I tell people I am an Uber driver they always get excited and ask me a million questions. I am not ashamed that I work an extra job for supplemental icome.


Why do you need "supplemental" income? Pare back your excessive expenses and let drivers drive who need any income at all.


----------



## Michael2017 (Aug 9, 2016)

Don't use UBER! You are an independent contractor, put on your resume that you are"Self Employed" and explain your duties as a self employed contractor.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> Why do you need "supplemental" income? Pare back your excessive expenses and let drivers drive who need any income at all.


Are you really that narrow minded? Full-time Uber drivers are in the minority for a reason, it's intended as part-time supplemental only. Don't hate on me because you made a poor career choice.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

UberLou said:


> Are you really that narrow minded? Full-time Uber drivers are in the minority for a reason, it's intended as part-time supplemental only. Don't hate on me because you made a poor career choice.


Just curious why you need extra money when many people don't have any. You can be selfish but don't expect others to like it.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> Just curious why you need extra money when many people don't have any. You can be selfish but don't expect others to like it.


I don't agree that it's selfish but using your logic wouldn't you wanting me to stop working so you could make more also be a selfish act?

People make life choices and those who have no money most likely made poor choices along the way. There are exceptions but percentages are not on their side.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

UberLou said:


> I don't agree that it's selfish but using your logic wouldn't you wanting me to stop working so you could make more also be a selfish act?
> 
> People make life choices and those who have no money most likely made poor choices along the way. There are exceptions but percentages are not on their side.


It's called not being a glutton. Sure you can eat 7 pizza slices and leave 1 for everyone else, but don't expect the people you screw over for your "supplemental" income to be anything other than your enemy. We'll do everything we can to bring you down.


----------



## scrabble cat (Jul 16, 2016)

If the most recent job listed on your resume reads 'Binge-watching Game of Thrones,' then I agree it would be a good idea to list Uber driving on your resume in lieu of that. Failing that, I would not list Uber driving on my resume. 

That said--as someone who IS driving Uber in the wake of a layoff while applying for other (executive-ish-level) jobs, I do think it's plausible to mention it during a job interview or to a prospective employer, as part of a mix of things that answer the question of, 'So, what have you been doing with yourself since you last had a real job?' For me, that answer includes taking on greater shares of household and child-care activities, volunteering to help immigrants learn English (really--and if you're looking for things to put on your resume, try looking for community-focused stuff that pushes your comfort zone), and--yes, since the mortgage and utilities and car payments don't stop--a bit of Uber, to show I'm not sitting on my duff during otherwise-less-productive hours. But I'd only mention that if I got to the point of a candid personal conversation about circumstances... not on a resume.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

I always find threads like these funny where the OP asks for opinions but already knows what he's going to do so he discounts all the advice that runs contrary to his own preconceived ideas. 

A waste of time for everyone.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Lordy, putting uber on a work resume is worse than a wannabe actor listing background work in their resume. Let me tell you what I say when I drive taxi. I did several gig jobs off of Craigslist.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> Good point... This job will be based overseas where Uber is not available. I just want to sell myself as someone who is a hard worker and is happy earning peanuts while ubering!


So you want your knew employer to know youre willing to work for peanuts? Not the type of resume you want to put together...

Uber would go no where near my resume but im in marketing...


----------



## Louisvilleuberguy (Aug 3, 2016)

I think it depends on what type of job your applying for. If your going to apply for a position that judges it's employees strictly on productivity calculated by a computer system and does not allow their managers or senior level leadership actually manage then no I would leave it out. But there are many companies out there that if done correctly in your resume it would not hurt you a bit and actually help tou. Of course many drivers here are so angry with Uber that they will say Uber is worse then the plague and that Uber will always be a negative no matter what. I understand that but it's just not reality and I live in reality not some angry dream.

I've owned my own businesses for 30 years and have hired hundreds of employees and I still am of the mindset to hire people that are self starters who have the entreprenereal spirit even though they may of never been able to go out on there own or if they have only slightly like with Uber.

I have also spoke to several small employers in past months that are always looking to hire drivers they meet that offer 5 star level service. Small employers don't mean small pay either. And no these are not minimum wage jobs these are professional jobs paying decent wages. You never know where your next opportunity is going to come from. It could be a job or a business opportunity that you can launch with the help of the correct peole.

Honestly if I was looking for a job and I am not their is no way in hell I would go work for a company that wants me to be a mind numb robot and just come in each day and be like everyone else there never thinking or trying to make the job and company better. There are plenty of these jobs out there and I refuse to be a part of them.

So you need to figure out what kind of job your going for and what these companies have as a philosophy and adjust your resume acdordingly.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

Uber is NOT resume worthy.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> Just curious why you need extra money when many people don't have any. You can be selfish but don't expect others to like it.


Have you ever heard of the saying, "You can never have enough money"? Uber up


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

I wouldn't exactly use the Uber name, but having experience in the customer service industry, ability to prioritize, multi task and problem solve, as well as conflict resolution can work for you.


----------



## UberIsAScam (Mar 9, 2016)

I can only imagine what the job description on the resume would read:

"I drive people around for free and I don't even realize it."

Hired!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Yes it is, one of my past interviewers at my previous I.T. job hired me after he told me he takes Uber since I mentione Uber on resume. I have zeen lawyers, doctors and Pilots take my Lyft and Uber rides so dont be surprised if hiring managers take them too. They are humab.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

It all depends on who the hiring manager is, always does.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Gee...is it really that bad to mention Uber on the resume?...Why? It is a job just like any other job!!...Why not mention it? ....


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

If you did Uber full time, then yes, if you did it part time I would just leave it out. 

Full time you want it there to show you did something during an employment gap. There are many reasons to quit a successful Uber gig, one being you want your weekends back.

I see no reason why Uber would hurt you, it is a job.


----------



## Ubernic (Apr 24, 2016)

NachonCheeze said:


> Having been in management (and still am) for 20 years...I do not agree with the statement..."Companies do not like independent people. They like company men, team players.. not do-it-yourselfers. They like people who are terrified of going out on their own and who have no experience doing so."


Yea that statement was ridiculous, and shows how little he knows of the business world.


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

Listed as "Independent Contractor, Raiser, LLC" (company name that's matches the EDI that hits my bank account).


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> Do you think it is a good idea? I'm inclined to put duties as "provide safe and reliable rides using my personal car" and mention about being able to run the business managing time or something similar along the lines.
> 
> Or do you think it is a bad idea to even mention about Uber? Thanks.


Yes, but list it at the bottom, under the heading:
* Volunteer Activities and Community Service*


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Yes, but list at the bottom, under the heading:
> * Volunteer Activities and Community Service*


I would rather list it as customer service!!...volunteer activities and community service is charity work. Uber is a service job like waiters etc ( without the benefits etc) ...It comes under service industry .


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

If you had done plenty of worthwhile "contributions to society" then don't put Uber.

If you haven't done a lot and there's not much you can put in your resume, why not?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberRose said:


> ...volunteer activities and community service is* charity work*.


 lol! That was my [tongue-in-cheek] point.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> lol! That was my [tongue-in-cheek] point.


Lol


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> That's what I remember someone mentioning asking the same line... But I think employers might find someone who managed to turn some little profit running own business as independent contractor is nothing trivial either.. This is going to be for a directorial position.


Turning a profit with uber?unless you are doing surge only,that would be a lie on your resume.


----------



## Milito (Apr 26, 2016)

uberron73 said:


> I'd put uber on a resume. It's a job and you did do it so why not. Unless your trying to get a executive position . but I'd be proud to add to my resume. It shows im willing to work. I've done landscaping for myself an house repairs I'd put on resume. the more experience you have the better your chances are.. I think


It also shows that you are willing to break local laws on licenses and permits just to make a penny


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> Just curious why you need extra money when many people don't have any. You can be selfish but don't expect others to like it.


Just curious why you don't think it's selfish to tell others to not work so you can make more?


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Milito said:


> It also shows that you are willing to break local laws on licenses and permits just to make a penny


Another cab driver trying to convince us we're criminals. No local laws require licenses or permits! If they did, we'd get them or stop driving.


----------



## Milito (Apr 26, 2016)

Rat said:


> Another cab driver trying to convince us we're criminals. No local laws require licenses or permits! If they did, we'd get them or stop driving.


I never said that you were criminal, but you are still driving without proper insurance. That is all and an employer might think about that a may or may not care


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Milito said:


> I never said that you were criminal, but you are still driving without proper insurance. That is all and an employer might think about that a may or may not care


I have more insurance than required by law. This constant lie from cab drivers is tiresome.


----------



## Milito (Apr 26, 2016)

Rat said:


> I have more insurance than required by law. This constant lie from cab drivers is tiresome.


That is not the case in Florida, keep believing what uber says good luck my friend


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Milito said:


> That is not the case in Florida, keep believing what uber says good luck my friend


I have Uber's policy for $1,000,000 while driving for them and Rideshare while not. My coverage exceeds the state minimum. Why you keep insisting on lying is apparent. But you aren't going to dissuade anyone from driving, so go sit in your cab and wait for your dispatcher to give you that Winn-Dixie run while his buddy gets the airport run you were sitting on top of.


----------



## Milito (Apr 26, 2016)

Rat said:


> I have Uber's policy for $1,000,000 while driving for them and Rideshare while not. My coverage exceeds the state minimum. Why you keep insisting on lying is apparent. But you aren't going to dissuade anyone from driving, so go sit in your cab and wait for your dispatcher to give you that Winn-Dixie run while his buddy gets the airport run you were sitting on top of.


They can say is for a billion dollars does not mean is reality, and my friend, yes i am a taxi driver, and on my shitty, smelly cab like you guys say i have been able to put my kids trough college, pay my mortgage and have a decent life so i am good


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> Do you think it is a good idea? I'm inclined to put duties as "provide safe and reliable rides using my personal car" and mention about being able to run the business managing time or something similar along the lines.
> 
> Or do you think it is a bad idea to even mention about Uber? Thanks.


Depends on the nature of the job you are seeking. If you are applying for a gig as a Walmart associate, sure, it could be a positive- showing you are willing to work long hours for little scratch.

A different employment situation, it might not, as it could show that you have backup plan and aren't going to be fully invested in their company.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Milito said:


> They can say is for a billion dollars does not mean is reality, and my friend, yes i am a taxi driver, and on my shitty, smelly cab like you guys say i have been able to put my kids trough college, pay my mortgage and have a decent life so i am good


Oh, so you can provide a list of incidents where James River didn't pay up? Janes River insures taxis as well, so does that mean you're driving without insurance? PS. I own my home and don't have a mortgage as if that has shit to do with insurance.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

I think this thread got a little off topic, but I am a full time driver and will have a gap in employment on my resume because of it.

I wouldn't necessarily add it to my resume, but I would explain it during the interview session. Uber is great for part time or temporary work .. it supplements incomes, or provides a decent income to those who need a flexibile schedule for whatever reason (school, another job, child care, etc.).

Idk why Uber drivers get such a bad rep .. it's not as easy as people think it is.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

I am a doctor and will be applying to residency and I intend to mention uber on my application!!....I put in long hours into this job....My body aches everyday. I work hard at uber and I don't understand why people would try to hide their hard labor at uber.


----------



## mara (Aug 6, 2014)

Who said uber driver doesnt have skills? Driving with a good rating - it is a skill. Not everyone can handle communication with people, and you know what people - all segments... It's the same team job, probably more. Omg. We are universal ,


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Putting it to perspective - Let's say you started driving for Uber at 21. At 25, you stopped due to [insert reason] and decided to search for a second job.

Prior to 21, you never had any jobs, never graduated college, never volunteered, never interned or did any sort of extracurricular activities but still willing to work. I'm PRETTY SURE there are some of you who are in this exact predicament so my advice is, put it in your resume anyways and let them know that you had some work experience regardless of how "simple" or "easy" your job was. As long as you filed your taxes and received some sort of payment, they will know you had some job experience.

Now for those who are 40 or older and have plenty of job experience before Uber, why bother and why should those who never had experience before follow your crummy advice on why Uber makes their resume look bad? Shut up.

Putting in a crew member at Mcdonalds is no different. Putting in a volunteer work at a rescue mission is no different. Even if it's the easiest thing you can possibly do in the world, it's still work...So yes, forget about all the naysayers and put it there.


----------



## Skyblue6 (Nov 16, 2015)

It all depends on the job. As a taxi driver and a chauffeur. Uber on the resume doesn't hurt and shows Ur willing to work


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> Why do you need "supplemental" income? Pare back your excessive expenses and let drivers drive who need any income at all.


I suppose I had to jump in here.... Supplemental income is supplemental income. Sometimes people need supplemental income as a temporary cash-flow help to reduce expenses, cover debts, etc. because of outside factors such as reduced hours at the full time job, etc.
I won't address your comments that it is selfish to drive for supplemental money when some people drive full-time, but I will say that there is no exclusive requirement that a driver is always a driver. It's not selfish toward the rest of the driver pool to only part-time drive for money (it is possibly selfish against the environment, etc., but that's a different topic). The rideshare companies sort of opened up a very low-hurdle system for people to drive for money -- I suspect it has lower hurdles and also lower knowledge requirements than driving a taxi shift.


----------



## scott huston (May 23, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> Yes I hear you... My day job will qualify as a company job... Uber is only my part time gig.
> 
> As for requiring no skill, totally true! Lol.


Don't forget he said we are losers aswell


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

I just want to say one thing....Please don't call working for uber (which pays me 1000 or more per week) volunteer work!!...If you want to volunteer , go study medicine ....where you will be volunteering your entire life away working at hospitals for free without getting a single penny until you are 65++ yrs old!!...


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

And to those who are saying uber requires "no skill " are also wrong. Have some respect for whatever work you do in life. Don't take driving on the road for granted because there are many people who cannot drive in this world. Consider it a blessing that you are physically able to drive. Driving requires proper judgement on the road, proper coordination between hands and brain, complete mental focus and physical energy and lots more. Please don't take your driving skills for granted whether you are driving uber, a cab or a private car.


----------



## m1a1mg (Oct 22, 2015)

I'd absolutely add it. Don't listen to the endless whiners that frequent this board, but no longer drive for Uber.

First, the vast majority of my pax think very highly of Uber. 

Second, I'd much rather put Uber on my resume than to have a gap of any kind.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Thanks for all your inputs.. I did put my 9 months "blood, sweat, and tears" slaving experience in the resume.. Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## UBERNELLY (Aug 6, 2016)

uberron73 said:


> I'd put uber on a resume. It's a job and you did do it so why not. Unless your trying to get a executive position . but I'd be proud to add to my resume. It shows im willing to work. I've done landscaping for myself an house repairs I'd put on resume. the more experience you have the better your chances are.. I think





Bill Collector said:


> Do you think it is a good idea? I'm inclined to put duties as "provide safe and reliable rides using my personal car" and mention about being able to run the business managing time or something similar along the lines.
> 
> Or do you think it is a bad idea to even mention about Uber? Thanks.


personally, I think that prospective employers know that in this economy even the most professional of professionals will suffer from downsizing and cut backs. I'm sure they would appreciate that someone was doing what they had to within the limits of the law to provide for their families. I'm for it.


----------



## UBERNELLY (Aug 6, 2016)

m1a1mg said:


> I'd absolutely add it. Don't listen to the endless whiners that frequent this board, but no longer drive for Uber.
> 
> First, the vast majority of my pax think very highly of Uber.
> 
> Second, I'd much rather put Uber on my resume than to have a gap of any kind.


My riders pretty much all love UBER and say how much they appreciate the service.


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> Thanks for all your inputs.. I did put my 9 months "blood, sweat, and tears" slaving experience in the resume.. Have a nice day everyone!


 it was pretty evident that you would do that anyway from the very beginning. I don't know why you had to bother starting a thread


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> it was pretty evident that you would do that anyway from the very beginning. I don't know why you had to bother starting a thread


True.. I just wanted to get at least few members to agree with my POV..


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Some people like to put their hobbies on their resume. This may be best suited under Hobbies.

This thread should be closed. Every has been pounding the head on the nail. 

1) Many companies hate it when you have a part time job. They want you to be ready to work long hours if needed. Uber, although flexible as hell, will not be seen as this on paper. You wont even get a chance to explain how Uber is flexible. People assume. The HR crowd lives in a bubble.

2) Many companies hate it when you have a part time job. They want you to be ready to work long hours if needed. Uber, although flexible as hell, will not be seen as this on paper. You wont even get a chance to explain how Uber is flexible. People assume. The HR crowd lives in a bubble.

3) Many companies hate it when you have a part time job. They want you to be ready to work long hours if needed. Uber, although flexible as hell, will not be seen as this on paper. You wont even get a chance to explain how Uber is flexible. People assume. The HR crowd lives in a bubble.

On the other hand, if your looking into getting into a driving/delivery position, this should be the highlight of your resume.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

For me I think I would as I would have a large 7 month gap in my employment history . I know when I was hiring people large gaps were always a red flag .

That being said if you're doing it part time along with another job .. No unless it's a delivery type job you're applying for .


----------



## Flarpy (Apr 17, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> True.. I just wanted to get at least few members to agree with my POV..


Thanks, we'll know not to bother next time you ask a question.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Trebor said:


> Some people like to put their hobbies on their resume. This may be best suited under Hobbies.
> 
> This thread should be closed. Every has been pounding the head on the nail.
> 
> ...


Uber is NOT a hobby!!..Watching TV, Playing tennis etc is a hobby. Uber is a JOB and that's the way it should be classified. It also involves a lot of customer service skills dealing with the passengers and self discipline to be on schedule everyday and it definitely involves working long hours to make decent money. I would list it and even write down the number of hours of daily painful work I put in into it so that they don't view it as some side gig where you just dropped a pax and came back home. Most of us working full time are driving 50-60 hrs per week and that is a JOB. Make no mistake about it and always be proud of your blood , sweat and tears. This is hard labor work that we did and this should show the strong side of us if they want to see. If they don't want to appreciate our hard labor on the resume , I would think twice about working for such an employer.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

This is an interesting post. I like many of you started driving because I had lost a job and I needed to make more income than the $425 the state paid per week in unemployment. Plus, you can start making money in as little as a few weeks without having to go through an extensive interviewing process to get a job that is flexible and pays above the minimum wage. The down side is that being a driver doesn't look too good on the resume. But it all depends on how you spin it. I have obtained other short-term, full-time work even with Uber on my resume. If you've been driving less than a year you can leave it off and hope you get a job soon. If you have been doing it more than a year it starts to look bad to have gaps in your resume. I would tell potential employers you do it full-time to pay the bills while you look for a position in your field. A lot of times you will at least get a phone interview. The sad thing is many of us doing this full-time are making close to or more than what we made when we had real jobs. It's a real catch 22. You are dammed if you don't have a job or have gaps in your resume and you are dammed if you take a job that isn't in your field. I wish I had the answer for you other than maybe try applying to smaller companies that aren't as particular and see if you can get back into the professional workforce.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Reversoul said:


> Uber on a resume lol
> 
> I think it might be better to lie and say you cleaned restrooms and changed urinal cakes at burger king.


 And that kind of thinking will always leave you behind the pack, average. Be entrepreneurial, have multiple active and passive income streams, build networks, learn and read every day. Do you want to excel or accept average as your reward.



Bill Collector said:


> As for requiring no skill, totally true


 Merriam-Webster defines skill as:

_a_ : the ability to use one's knowledge effectively and readily in execution or performance
_ b_ : dexterity or coordination especially in the execution of learned physical tasks

2. a learned power of doing something competently : a developed aptitude or ability _<language skills>
_
Requiring no skill? No that's the lazy response to this argument, driving a car in and of itself requires skill. Does it require the same skills as a doctor or scientist? No, but we can't compare apples and oranges. The problem with the argument saying this requires no "skill" is that you are doing just that, judging "skill" against some perceived level of skill which you think driving does not qualify for. Driving for these companies and interfacing with the public does indeed require skill, to be exceptional at this requires even more of this skill.



Gung-Ho said:


> They might feel that you won't be devoting all your efforts to them


 Nor should you, you should be devoting time to whatever your goals are in life, if it's supplemental income and multiple revenue streams they will see value in a self starter. Someone who is not soley reliant on one stream to support themselves. A good company knows they will not be able to keep top talent for long, but they can develop them fully, challenge them at new levels then send them on their way should that be the candidate's decision. A vast majority of people out there are settling, settling for what society determines "successful", earning a middle class wage, money and time off for vacation, a few cars in the garage, a decent marriage and some kids. If you want to be exceptional, truly entrepreneurial you will understand that you must be unreasonable in your goals, massive success comes to those who take massive action. (Read more about these ideas, search Grant Cardone, _The 10x Rule_)



BurgerTiime said:


> This has been discussed before. Uber will not verify your position as a driver. It's useless to put them down or good if you never worked for them and wanna say you did something in your gap.


 It is not useless at all. You can easily pull up pay statements for whatever time period you are listing. You do not need Uber to verify you drove/have been driving with them.



UberIsAScam said:


> Hahaha! Uber on a resume? LOL. If I saw Uber on a resume I'd throw it in the trash. I'm embarrassed I ever drive, let alone put it on my resume. LOL.


 Are you a hiring manager? If so you don't deserve my talent. For someone to discard a resume from someone who is doing more than average shows you only want average people. You will continue to have average growth, average or higher turn over and average ideas. Do you want someone who is not happy with sitting on the couch? Who wants to succeed and do something that generates income for themselves and their family? Hiring managers who discard adventurous, entrepreneurial earners do so out of fear. It's not the average that they are truly looking to hire.



UberRose said:


> I am a doctor and will be applying to residency and I intend to mention uber on my application!!....I put in long hours into this job....My body aches everyday. I work hard at uber and I don't understand why people would try to hide their hard labor at uber.


 You are obviously (and will continue to be) successful with this mindset. It is this driving unyielding mind for _success _that sets you apart from the pack. Doing more, learning more, networking more. ACTING more pushes a few past the many. You will be rewarded with personal growth, growth in networks and support groups, and yes, income. Keep being entrepreneurial in a sea of haters and those trying to pull you back down to average we are the few that refuse to settle.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

*Pay attention to this post, do I have your attention? 
*
As you will see in my above responses, it is very important that you put Uber and/or Lyft etc on your resume. You want to stand out as a self starter who is taking charge of your revenue streams. If you have a YouTube channel and you are _monetizing_ that put it on the resume! If you are selling items are eBay, put it on the resume! If you are an artist and turn 200% profit from items on Etsy.. put it on the resume! You need to speak to how you are taking charge of your goals, you are being proactive when others are being stagnant. How are you standing out? Especially if you are fully employed already, you are doing _more _than the average applicant out there. Show the numbers, show how you are succeeding by producing extra income that others refuse to generate.

Here is an exact excerpt from _my resume_ that I used for a recent interview for a sales position (removed financials). I will take full ownership and tell you that I did not get the position, however the senior manager specifically commented that he liked that I drove for Uber and Lyft, that it showed drive and revenue generation. Remember you are _always _selling yourself to someone, to your current boss, your networks or during an interview. Sell yourself and excel or be sold and help accomplish someone else's dream. (More of these ideas in the amazing read, _Sell or Be Sold _by Grant Cardone).

*Lyft * 
*
Pittsburgh, PA*

_Partner Driver _ Dec 2015 -Present

Partnering with Lyft, a rideshare company trademarked by their light up pink mustache donned by top drivers, I grossed over $XXXX in Q1 revenue. As a top tier Lyft driver in Pittsburgh, my 4.93/5.00 rating is no doubt a reflection of my superior service and people skills spanning wide demographics, age groups and origins.

*Uber * 
*
Pittsburgh, PA*

_Partner Driver _ Oct 2015 -Present

Self-starter, entrepreneurial. Uber Partners are go getters who earn on their own time. I am a top Partner Driver in Pittsburgh with a near perfect driver rating of 4.89/5.00 after 1138 rides. Out of 753 passenger rated rides I have received 691 5-star reviews, a 91.8% perfection rate. In Q1 I created over $XXXX in revenue and in Q2 I grossed over $XXXX while consistently hitting $XX-XX/hr in fares.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> And that kind of thinking will always leave you behind the pack, average. Be entrepreneurial, have multiple active and passive income streams, build networks, learn and read every day. Do you want to excel or accept average as your reward.
> 
> Merriam-Webster defines skill as:
> 
> ...


Thank you for your kind words. Some day when I will be at a hiring position at the hospital I am going to have a soft heart for any uber or cab driving I see on a resume....because I am an uber driver. ....These people who view uber as a " no skill job" need to come take a walk in the hospital floors. Do you know how many people are too scared to drive or cannot do so due to some medical conditions?!!...Do you know how many people are not able to perform their daily routine tasks of the day?!!...Please don't take your normal physical abilities and proper judgement skills for granted. I guess working as a doctor definitely made me appreciate the things that other people take for granted. And weren't we all raised with the thinking that no job is shameful unless we are selling drugs or doing something wrong? ...Then why are you all ashamed of adding uber to your resume?!!...And uber is not a gap on the resume!...It is a JOB that you did. If you worked 7 months driving uber write it down proudly.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> *Pay attention to this post, do I have your attention?
> *
> As you will see in my above responses, it is very important that you put Uber and/or Lyft etc on your resume. You want to stand out as a self starter who is taking charge of your revenue streams. If you have a YouTube channel and you are _monetizing_ that put it on the resume! If you are selling items are eBay, put it on the resume! If you are an artist and turn 200% profit from items on Etsy.. put it on the resume! You need to speak to how you are taking charge of your goals, you are being proactive when others are being stagnant. How are you standing out? Especially if you are fully employed already, you are doing _more _than the average applicant out there. Show the numbers, show how you are succeeding by producing extra income that others refuse to generate.
> 
> ...


Love this! ...


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

I'd have to say it does depend on the position and what your other experience is. When I was unemployed for two years, I did seasonal work for H&R Block, did some independent contracting to bring in money (no Uber back then). Interviewing managers noted that I wasn't sitting around waiting for something to happen (this was during the recession).

However, if the job you're applying for requires long hours, weekends, or travel, they may think that they are taking away time that would be spent in your own business and might be offering a pay cut.

After all that, if you are currently working full time in the same field you're applying for, I would tend to leave the driving off the resume.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> *Pay attention to this post, do I have your attention?
> *
> As you will see in my above responses, it is very important that you put Uber and/or Lyft etc on your resume. You want to stand out as a self starter who is taking charge of your revenue streams. If you have a YouTube channel and you are _monetizing_ that put it on the resume! If you are selling items are eBay, put it on the resume! If you are an artist and turn 200% profit from items on Etsy.. put it on the resume! You need to speak to how you are taking charge of your goals, you are being proactive when others are being stagnant. How are you standing out? Especially if you are fully employed already, you are doing _more _than the average applicant out there. Show the numbers, show how you are succeeding by producing extra income that others refuse to generate.
> 
> ...


Cool, would you mind if I update my resume with some of your texts? Mine matches pretty much 90% to yours! TIA.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> Cool, would you mind if I update my resume with some of your texts? Mine matches pretty much 90% to yours! TIA.


I made a screenshot of this resume too...lol...These words are going on my resume too!! THANKS TO MIKESUBER!!


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> *Pay attention to this post, do I have your attention?
> *
> As you will see in my above responses, it is very important that you put Uber and/or Lyft etc on your resume. You want to stand out as a self starter who is taking charge of your revenue streams. If you have a YouTube channel and you are _monetizing_ that put it on the resume! If you are selling items are eBay, put it on the resume! If you are an artist and turn 200% profit from items on Etsy.. put it on the resume! You need to speak to how you are taking charge of your goals, you are being proactive when others are being stagnant. How are you standing out? Especially if you are fully employed already, you are doing _more _than the average applicant out there. Show the numbers, show how you are succeeding by producing extra income that others refuse to generate.
> 
> ...


See? It goes back to it depends on what kind of job you had. A sales job, you have to show how you have great interpersonal skills. I do love your language though.

Now this obviously worked for you, but may I make a couple suggestions?

Leave out the monetary amount. You are not supposed to put financials on a resume, unless of course you are showing that you made x company x% amount more after you were signed on, but this is really reserved for a management position.

Secondly, you may want to leave your rating out of it. Sure no one is perfect, but they are going to ask why you don't have exactly 5 stars. When riders ask why I don't have a 5, I blame it on somebody having a bad day who were probably caught off by surge pricing. In a job interview environment this may not go over as well, since you are trying to show you have superior customer service skills your here placing the blame on somebody else or the company you worked for. What you may want to say is, you have received 691 5-star reviews. They don't have to know every time you were not perfect. Think about this. You had 753 rides and only 691 5 stars. So you messed up 62 times in 2 quarters? We are all humans and we make mistakes, but 1 mistake can be a lawsuit.

By no means I am not a resume expert, but I think mine has served me well. I have only held 2 positions that required a resume for almost 15 years. But 2 jobs over 15 years is not a bad run eh? By the way, I have had a 100% successful interview rate.. meaning, I have only been to two interviews and got both jobs. First place I left because it shut down. (first round of lay offs happend a couple months before I signed on, it was nothing I did. ) A good resume is key to getting your foot in the door.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

UberRose said:


> I am a doctor and will be applying to residency and I intend to mention uber on my application!!....I put in long hours into this job....My body aches everyday. I work hard at uber and I don't understand why people would try to hide their hard labor at uber.


Be careful with this. A doctor who puts in long hours may sigh in disbelief when they think you are trying to say that sitting and driving a car is harder than being a doctor and working long hours as a doctor is going to be a walk in the park.

Congratulations though!

Medical school aint no joke.

By the way, apply to a job in Houston. If your profile pic is real, I will drop my doctor in a heartbeat and come see you. I am due for a physical.

We have the largest medical center in the world and you will not have a problem getting a job.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Anytime you put a job in your resume, you have to remember that if your resume passes muster the interviewer would no doubt (unless it's a tech company) ask what was the reason you left or stopped that job, why are you interested in the transition, etc etc


----------



## devilmountain (Nov 24, 2015)

I have to say I didn't read all of the thread. If the job adds absolutely no value to your resume why would you add it? By trade I am a network engineer, Putting Uber on my resume adds no value whatsoever. Matter of fact my resume is already 3 pages long and this will clutter it even more. If you are going for a driving job add it, if not, it is taking up valuable space on your resume.

You only want to add things that will emphasize your skill set.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> Cool, would you mind if I update my resume with some of your texts? Mine matches pretty much 90% to yours! TIA.





UberRose said:


> I made a screenshot of this resume too...lol...These words are going on my resume too!! THANKS TO MIKESUBER!!


I'd encourage you to customize it to the role (always customize verbiage to the role you're going for). For instance this is a sales position so you want to use words like 'revenue generating, Q1 earnings, etc.' For interviews, everyone remember just be yourself! Speak confidently and with conviction, don't just say what you think they want to hear. Admit when you're not an expert and when you even don't know the answer to a question but say, "that's a great question, let me follow up with you after the interview and I can give you more regarding that. What I can say is.."


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> I'd encourage you to customize it to the role (always customize verbiage to the role you're going for). For instance this is a sales position so you want to use words like 'revenue generating, Q1 earnings, etc.' For interviews, everyone remember just be yourself! Speak confidently and with conviction, don't just say what you think they want to hear. Admit when you're not an expert and when you even don't know the answer to a question but say, "that's a great question, let me follow up with you after the interview and I can give you more regarding that. What I can say is.."


You can always create a Functional resume that highlights experience rather than jobs in chronological order.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> I'd encourage you to customize it to the role (always customize verbiage to the role you're going for). For instance this is a sales position so you want to use words like 'revenue generating, Q1 earnings, etc.' For interviews, everyone remember just be yourself! Speak confidently and with conviction, don't just say what you think they want to hear. Admit when you're not an expert and when you even don't know the answer to a question but say, "that's a great question, let me follow up with you after the interview and I can give you more regarding that. What I can say is.."


I love how this has developed into a uber resume thread. We all need this instead of hiding somewhere driving 50-70 hrs for uber! Thank you so much. Now we are talking!!


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks for contributing and you have some great challeneges in there Trebor; let me contribute back to you:



Trebor said:


> Leave out the monetary amount. You are not supposed to put financials on a resume, unless of course you are showing that you made x company x% amount more after you were signed on, but this is really reserved for a management position.


 I respectfully disagree, especially in sales you _must _display numbers. Always always display numbers in a sales role as that's the lifeblood of the field. Not supposed to put financials on a resume? Says who? X and Y university? LinkedIn articles? Show them they're wrong! If you want to stand out buck the conservative trends and show that you are a _producer _who's ready to bring that success you've earned with Uber and Lyft into their sales team! Showing percent growth is fine as well or showing that you've hit 105% to plan for X amount of quarters etc. The only reason I wouldn't list that for Uber and Lyft is there are no such metrics to measure from (quotas, comparables).



Trebor said:


> they are going to ask why you don't have exactly 5 stars


 And that makes a GREAT talking point to blow them away, explain how your rating is actually higher than the average driver and go for the close.



Trebor said:


> You had 753 rides and only 691 5 stars. So you messed up 62 times in 2 quarters?


 That's a great point and made me pause for a moment. Now we know I didn't mess up 62 times lol just a few wrong turns (2-3) in the last few quarters. Ratings are _subjective_ which is actually something you could say in an interview. I would mention that fact quickly, succinct explanation about the ratings (4-star doesn't mean the service was poor etc) and power on.

When interviewing you want to predict any objections you may face, and should actually write down a list of objections. Objections about Uber and Lyft (and all roles) should be included in that list.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Trebor said:


> Be careful with this. A doctor who puts in long hours may sigh in disbelief when they think you are trying to say that sitting and driving a car is harder than being a doctor and working long hours as a doctor is going to be a walk in the park.
> 
> Congratulations though!
> 
> ...


Anybody who has gone through medical school would never even think of comparing medicine to driving. I think it will actually be viewed as humble that at some point in our lives we did a job such as driving uber. There is no Shame in it. And no I don't mean to say that driving uber is harder than medicine or vice versa. ....and neither will the doctor who is hiring me think so. I am not comparing driving to medicine. I am just mentioning that this is what I did and I worked hard at it. Btw...the skills of work ethic and people skills are needed in the medical field as well and in every field out there. Sometimes life just uses our skills in a different cover. It is all okay and humble.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

If you've got a 'real job', and doing uber for ships/giggles/fewextra$ = no real need to disclose

If uber is a step up from a crap job, and/or you are going back to a crap job after uber = disclose

If you are going to a 'real job' for the first time, straight from uber = you've got skillz, and the resume is a formality


----------



## groovyguru (Mar 9, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> Do you think it is a good idea? I'm inclined to put duties as "provide safe and reliable rides using my personal car" and mention about being able to run the business managing time or something similar along the lines.
> 
> Or do you think it is a bad idea to even mention about Uber? Thanks.


NO. But "I ran a non-profit service ferrying inebriated people from establishments to their homes or one night stands for (insert time period here). "


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

as has already been said, depends on the situation. As a former manager in charge of hiring, I can say that most employers don't like large gaps on a resume. If you did Uber full time or to make some income between jobs, list it. Just keep the description short and hit the high points like managing a small business, customer service/satisfaction, etc. Or include it if you're applying for an entrepreneurial type job, management, or just about anything in the transportation industry. 

That being said, Uber is not on my resume. I work in the tech industry, have no timeline gaps in my resume, and drive part time so it is not relevant.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Flarpy said:


> Companies do not like independent people. They like company men, team players.. not do-it-yourselfers. They like people who are terrified of going out on their own and who have no experience doing so.
> 
> And especially Uber, which takes no skills and teaches no skills. It makes you look like a loser. I'd avoid it.


I would disagree with the teaches no skills. For those that are OK with not knowing everything, and willing to learn something from others. Having 10,000 strangers in my car has taught me a few things. Love everyone; no excuses, exceptions or loopholes. This culture is addicted to 'committed to being right all the time'.... A person can be wrong about 1000's of things and still have a decent life.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> True... During interview, if asked, I can explain how thin the profit margins are and how important it is to work smart as a Uber driver. This job taught me about terms like cash flow, depreciation, $/mile, referral bonus etc etc.... And of course about being able to stay calm like a saint during stressful situation! Don't you agree?


What it says to me is the person willing to gamble on financial ruin driving his car around as a fraudulently insured "taxi," can't be trusted. Most of you know what you're doing is in violation of State insurance regulations. So why advertise that fact to a potential new employer?


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Rat said:


> I have more insurance than required by law. This constant lie from cab drivers is tiresome.


He said PROPER insurance and nothing about the amount.


----------



## Webster614 (Jul 7, 2016)

I lost my job back in June, started Ubering soon after just doing part time hours. I have been in the job search process since and have finally landed a position that I will start in September. I did not list Uber on my resume, but when the interviewer asked what I am doing while I'm not working I just tell them I drive for Uber part time to keep my kid in daycare. It's a great conversation starter. People are interested in Uber, it's a great unknown for a lot of people. So the interviewer asked me a ton of questions about it, more on a candid level then the a normal interview. I think it helped them see my personality. The told their recruiter they loved my personality, my "go getter" attitude and can't wait to have me as part of their team.

I think it ultimately depends on the person/company you are interviewing with. Uber has nothing to do with my profession (accounting), but I feel it helped show another side of me and helped land me the job. I won't place it on my resume though. It's more just a conversation starter, hobby item. When they ask what I like to do on the weekends, other then spend time with my family, watch sports, brew beer, I enjoy driving drunken messes around from point A to point B and hearing stories about how their boyfriend/girlfriend dumped them cause they were afraid of commitment.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Rat said:


> Oh, so you can provide a list of incidents where James River didn't pay up? Janes River insures taxis as well, so does that mean you're driving without insurance? PS. I own my home and don't have a mortgage as if that has shit to do with insurance.


Portland ,Oregon. Uber driver hits bicycle rider. Uber refuses to pay medical, so bike rider sued the driver for $250K. Uber driver gets his insurance canceled for operating his car as a commercial vehicle without informing the insurance company.

Improper insurance coverage. The amount of coverage means nothing.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> Portland ,Oregon. Uber driver hits bicycle rider. Uber refuses to pay medical, so bike rider sued the driver for $250K. Uber driver gets his insurance canceled for operating his car as a commercial vehicle without informing the insurance company.
> 
> Improper insurance coverage. The amount of coverage means nothing.


My insurance knows I am driving for Uber. Once again, you make assumptions without any basis.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Thanks for contributing and you have some great challeneges in there Trebor; let me contribute back to you:
> 
> I respectfully disagree, especially in sales you _must _display numbers. Always always display numbers in a sales role as that's the lifeblood of the field. Not supposed to put financials on a resume? Says who? X and Y university? LinkedIn articles? Show them they're wrong! If you want to stand out buck the conservative trends and show that you are a _producer _who's ready to bring that success you've earned with Uber and Lyft into their sales team! Showing percent growth is fine as well or showing that you've hit 105% to plan for X amount of quarters etc. The only reason I wouldn't list that for Uber and Lyft is there are no such metrics to measure from (quotas, comparables).
> 
> ...


This is all assuming you get to the interview point. Then yes, you can explain. Depending on the position, many resumes get tossed away after a quick scan. They are not going to think about what it takes to be a Uber driver and how riders come the conclusion of giving you a 4 star vs. 5 star. They are not going to even think that your 4 star could of came from someone who was having a bad day and was late to a meeting and blamed it on you. They aren't going to think that maybe this rider didn't understand and gave you a 1 star thinking that meant you gave the best service. Or the rider who can't pay rent because they couldn't multiply x 5 and and they didn't understand why their $20 ride cost them $100 and now they can't pay their rent.

We all know our 4 stars and below don't necessarily come because of something we did, but the recruiter, unless they have driven for Uber is not going to know and take that time out while scanning dozens of resumes for the same position.

I am assuming many employers are going to ask if you are going to continue driving for Uber since another job, means less time devoted to their company. Of course, when they ask this you can explain how flexible it is. But, depending on what your selling, you can easily say something along the lines of - Every rider is a potential customer. Really, the truth is, it does not matter what your selling. You can easily come across a customer in that specific field. From cars to real estate, to medicine for a disease that is is 1 in 50 million, you can possibly generate a lead while driving for Uber. So you driving for Uber can be beneficial to your real job. After all, how many riders have asked you what your real job is? When they ask this, you can mention what you do and give your business card at the same time and not come off as pushy. Anyone selling anything should take note. You should pass out your business card whenever you have the chance. A rider of mine turned out to be a real estate agent and was able to get me into my first house.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

simpsonsverytall said:


> If uber is a step up from a crap job, and/or you are going back to a crap job after uber = disclose


Agreed. Unless you were going back to school and can prove this with a degree, Gaps of time between jobs look bad on a resume. If anything, its a good resume filler.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> And that kind of thinking will always leave you behind the pack, average. Be entrepreneurial, have multiple active and passive income streams, build networks, learn and read every day. Do you want to excel or accept average as your reward.
> 
> Merriam-Webster defines skill as:
> 
> ...


Yeah...I'm working on my bachelor's degree. I'm pretty sure I don't need uber to "keep above the pack". I have a very bright future and I'm only doing this gig because the flexibility allows me to work around a demanding schedule.

Your analysis that I should read every day is laughable. Next time you should probably know the facts before you ramble on and embarrass yourself.

BTW, my comment about burger king on a resume was obvious sarcasm. Everyone except you realized it was meant to be comical.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Trebor said:


> many resumes get tossed away after a quick scan


 From what I've read resumes are scanned via their online application system for trigger words that indicate success for the role (hence the buzz words I've included for sales). Let's say it gets through their filtering system, if a recruiter sees 4.89/5.00 and throws the resume out because of that one line then I don't want to work for them anyway. I have years of other work experience, education and skills that relate to the job. The ones that throw away resumes aimlessly are backward thinking companies that aren't opening their minds to discussion during the interview.

Conversely there are those who aren't in such a position of control, who have a greater urgency in their need to land a job. A good attitude, confidence and conviction in what you do can help to sell yourself. It's your choice to include this or not, but for either individual showing ownership and self drive are a big pluses in my opinion.



Trebor said:


> unless they have driven for Uber is not going to know


 But they may have taken Uber, chances are this could be pretty high depending on demographics. If so, then they may be cognizant of their _own _rating and perhaps even cherish a high rating. Regardless, Uber and Lyft are somewhat of curiosities and at the very least would help you stand out as an interesting choice to bring in for an interview.



Trebor said:


> how many riders have asked you what your real job is?


 Quite high yes, my selling would be B2B however, but there is a possibility of speaking with an end-user of our products.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

I have a B.S. in BS


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Reversoul said:


> Yeah...I'm working on my bachelor's degree. I'm pretty sure I don't need uber to "keep above the pack". I have a very bright future and I'm only doing this gig because the flexibility allows me to work around a demanding schedule.
> 
> Your analysis that I should read every day is laughable. Next time you should probably know the facts before you ramble on and embarrass yourself.
> 
> BTW, my comment about burger king on a resume was obvious sarcasm. Everyone except you realized it was meant to be comical.


 It's not explicitly Uber that will keep you above the pack, it's continual learning and ownership of multiple revenue generation streams. I'm glad that you have a bright future, I hope that to be so.

Very unfortunate that you think reading everyday is laughable, I actually thought similarly before I committed to success. The average American reads 1 book a year. The average CEO? 60. Let's revise my statement to this, _learn _everyday. As I type this I'm on my 7th audiobook on success and sales just in the last month. Hours of learning a day is giving me skills and confidence that I've never had before, new ways to attack networking, sales and success. It's continual learning that is leveraging myself to interview for positions with exceptional earnings potential but I should stop before I continue to embarrass myself.

Sarcasm aside your point was clear, your comparables between Uber and a fast food level job show your distain and disrespect for the hustle of Uber and Lyft. The dislike for ridesharing is very clear on this forum and I acknowledge the back and forth on here has gotten to me at times as well, but my discussion regarding success extends much farther beyond the rideshare game. Best of luck out there.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> It's not explicitly Uber that will keep you above the pack, it's continual learning and ownership of multiple revenue generation streams. I'm glad that you have a bright future, I hope that to be so.
> 
> Very unfortunate that you think reading everyday is laughable, I actually thought similarly before I committed to success. The average American reads 1 book a year. The average CEO? 60. Let's revise my statement to this, _learn _everyday. As I type this I'm on my 7th audiobook on success and sales just in the last month. Hours of learning a day is giving me skills and confidence that I've never had before, new ways to attack networking, sales and success. It's continual learning that is leveraging myself to interview for positions with exceptional earnings potential but I should stop before I continue to embarrass myself.
> 
> Sarcasm aside your point was clear, your comparables between Uber and a fast food level job show your distain and disrespect for the hustle of Uber and Lyft. The dislike for ridesharing is very clear on this forum and I acknowledge the back and forth on here has gotten to me at times as well, but my discussion regarding success extends much farther beyond the rideshare game. Best of luck out there.


 The thing about listening to somebody with a success book, is that they were successful because somebody bought their book. How many of those have real life experience in anything they preach?

Don't dismiss being online not reading. Assuming you can filter all the b.s. that comes online, many Americans read more than 1 book just browsing Facebook, imo. You are constantly learning every time you read. Book or not, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> From what I've read resumes are scanned via their online application system for trigger words that indicate success for the role (hence the buzz words I've included for sales). Let's say it gets through their filtering system, if a recruiter sees 4.89/5.00 and throws the resume out because of that one line then I don't want to work for them anyway. I have years of other work experience, education and skills that relate to the job. The ones that throw away resumes aimlessly are backward thinking companies that aren't opening their minds to discussion during the interview.
> 
> Conversely there are those who aren't in such a position of control, who have a greater urgency in their need to land a job. A good attitude, confidence and conviction in what you do can help to sell yourself. It's your choice to include this or not, but for either individual showing ownership and self drive are a big pluses in my opinion.
> 
> ...


You work at staples? Just kidding,.. Forgive me, I just had to.

You may not be able to sell your product directly, but you never if your going to run into someone who makes the supply decisions for said company. Thus, why I say, anybody selling anything has a good chance of generating a lead while doing Uber. I have been to some of the most expensive homes in Houston that have been featured in Better Homes & Garden (I always look up the rich folk) and I have been to some of the poorest neighborhoods that have been featured on the 5 o clock news in the top story, murder headlines. You run into all kinds of people while Ubering. Its a salesman dream.

You are right about the key words though. You have to focus on those, especially if your submitting resumes online.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Trebor said:


> is that they were successful because somebody bought their book. How many of those have real life experience in anything they preach?


 Not at all! I've listened to just about all of Grant Cardone's amazing works, he is an incredible motivational speaker but also real estate mogul who succeeded _then _wrote his books to share on his success and skills. I highly encourage you to check out more on him:

http://www.grantcardone.com/about/

Currently listening to Latrobe, PA native Keith Ferrazzi and his work, _Never Eat Alone_ documenting his networking skills that excelled him past his peers at Harvard's Business School.



Trebor said:


> many Americans read more than 1 book just browsing Facebook, imo. You are constantly learning every time you read. Book or not, it doesn't matter.


 Very true and you make a good point, there are tons of ways to learn and excel out there, not just books. I actually hate reading hence the audiobooks, whatever works for you _best_ is the best way for you to learn. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Trebor said:


> You may not be able to sell your product directly, but you never if your going to run into someone who makes the supply decisions for said company.


 Very true! Again we're _always _selling ourselves whether we know it or not. I've dropped off at 1-2M+ mansions, it's really something to think about what movers and shakers we are interfacing with. Who else is getting that opportunity?


----------



## bingybingyfoo (May 5, 2016)

UberRose said:


> And to those who are saying uber requires "no skill " are also wrong. Have some respect for whatever work you do in life. Don't take driving on the road for granted because there are many people who cannot drive in this world. Consider it a blessing that you are physically able to drive. Driving requires proper judgement on the road, proper coordination between hands and brain, complete mental focus and physical energy and lots more. Please don't take your driving skills for granted whether you are driving uber, a cab or a private car.


So true. The "barriers to entry" may be common, but they're far from universal. You must have and manage the vehicle, (or have access to one). You must have your act together enough to insure it, and to otherwise maintain it and your qualifying licenses and permits in all legal ways. Your [driving] history must be above average, your criminal history must pass muster. I am almost certain you must also have a bank account, and you need a smartphone. Lots and LOTS of people can't even get this far, and then just signing up is its own challenge, don't underestimate the benefit of being any kind of self starter.
Beyond that, Rose is absolutely right, especially remembering the folks she mentions as, afraid to drive. I hear from pax regularly about how grateful they are now that they _don't have to drive. _Basically, the roads don't need them. A surprising number of people know they aren't very good drivers. Or don't like to. But do not take for granted the many reasons one couldn't do this job. Personally, I struggle with anxiety and find just logging on the first time the hardest part, to me, the weakness in this position can be just that tiny amount of structure it lacks (I do better at least when incentives for example offer that much). But I still do it, and the things we struggle with every day are no small thing, especially the days we win.
The thing is, yes, it's fairly common to be qualified and to sign up, but we all know here that actually making it work is no common thing. Uber driving requires a smooth temperament, quick thinking, TONS of people skills, creativity, I could go on. A complex set of skills go into doing it right.
I say definitely its worthy to include, the only thing I might add is it might matter how long, you said seven months I say, definitely. In general for non drivers Uber is highly well received, and the showing how you just (did it) a few months, wouldn't necessarily look that great (getting in is easy), though it still shows you trying to get along on your own (better than the gap that might show), but doing it "successfully"- well enough to stick it out, definitely speaks to those skills mentioned, and to your self discipline and hard work.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

bingybingyfoo said:


> afraid to drive. I hear from pax regularly about how grateful they are now that they _don't have to drive_





bingybingyfoo said:


> we all know here that actually making it work is no common thing





bingybingyfoo said:


> Uber driving requires a smooth temperament, quick thinking, TONS of people skills, creativity, I could go on. A complex set of skills go into doing it right.


Great insight!


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> It's not explicitly Uber that will keep you above the pack, it's continual learning and ownership of multiple revenue generation streams. I'm glad that you have a bright future, I hope that to be so.
> 
> Very unfortunate that you think reading everyday is laughable, I actually thought similarly before I committed to success. The average American reads 1 book a year. The average CEO? 60. Let's revise my statement to this, _learn _everyday. As I type this I'm on my 7th audiobook on success and sales just in the last month. Hours of learning a day is giving me skills and confidence that I've never had before, new ways to attack networking, sales and success. It's continual learning that is leveraging myself to interview for positions with exceptional earnings potential but I should stop before I continue to embarrass myself.
> 
> Sarcasm aside your point was clear, your comparables between Uber and a fast food level job show your distain and disrespect for the hustle of Uber and Lyft. The dislike for ridesharing is very clear on this forum and I acknowledge the back and forth on here has gotten to me at times as well, but my discussion regarding success extends much farther beyond the rideshare game. Best of luck out there.


Once again, you misunderstood me. I was laughing at you for saying I need to read a book once in awhile. I spend hours every day reading for pleasure and for school.

You seem to jump to conclusions a lot. Yet you really have no clue what you're talking about.

And I have no disrespect to anyone who works hard for their money. I don't pass judgement on people...that's what you do. 
My only "disdain" is for lazy people that lay around and collect government checks and expect hand-outs.

I don't care what a person does to earn money. As long as they have a strong work ethic and take pride in what they do. You've taken a sarcastic comment and made a huge issue out of it. You seem to like to stir the pot. But again, everyone else knew I was kidding but you. My comment had 18 likes so it apparently didn't offend too many people.

You should lighten up and stop taking everything so literally. It might also be beneficial if you stop being so critical and judgemental of your peers. Life is too short to take everything so seriously.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Reversoul said:


> Once again, you misunderstood me. I was laughing at you for saying I need to read a book once in awhile. I spend hours every day reading for pleasure and for school.
> 
> You seem to jump to conclusions a lot. Yet you really have no clue what you're talking about.
> 
> ...


We seem to be disagreeing on each other's arguments, as I could point to your many errors and assumptions about my last message's intent and direction. I don't want to harp on unproductive back and forth, keep up the hustle I'm glad that you are pushing yourself in school.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> We seem to be disagreeing on each other's arguments, as I could point to your many errors and assumptions about my last message's intent and direction. I don't want to harp on unproductive back and forth, keep up the hustle I'm glad that you are pushing yourself in school.


Agreed. I don't want us to go back and forth nitpicking each other's words either.

Basically, I just wanted to reiterate that I would never look down on a person's occupation. I despise when people act holier than thou. I have worked fast food before and the abuse from customers was unreal. People actually doubted my intelligence and the verbal abuse was extremely degrading and unwarranted. And I was the manager so I had to deal with a lot of angry people. I always stood up for my coworkers though.

Even now, when I hear people being rude to food service employees, it blows my mind. Don't these idiots realize that the people they are yelling at are handling their food? I'm always overly polite. I don't want someone to spit in my food lol.

I could never sabotage a person's food, but I know there are food service employees that will do all kinds of disgusting things to rude customers.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Bill Collector said:


> Do you think it is a good idea? I'm inclined to put duties as "provide safe and reliable rides using my personal car" and mention about being able to run the business managing time or something similar along the lines.
> 
> Or do you think it is a bad idea to even mention about Uber? Thanks.


Yes. But don't make the description of your tasks sound like you worked for Uber. 
Make it sound like you operated your own business, which drivers actually do do.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Reversoul said:


> Agreed. I don't want us to go back and forth nitpicking each other's words either.
> 
> Basically, I just wanted to reiterate that I would never look down on a person's occupation. I despise when people act holier than thou. I have worked fast food before and the abuse from customers was unreal. People actually doubted my intelligence and the verbal abuse was extremely degrading and unwarranted. And I was the manager so I had to deal with a lot of angry people. I always stood up for my coworkers though.
> 
> ...


I hear ya, when I first started working it was at Walmart, manual labor unloading freight trucks in the summer heat. After a few summers it was on to my hands and knees stocking shelves, the constant view of pairs of legs and shoes next to me casually shopping; I was invisible. After that I was moved to the front of the store, a welcomed change as I happily interfaced with the public as a cashier.

And I agree, no one will succeed (especially in management) when you act superior to your counterparts or direct reports. I feel the same way when the rare passenger assumes I don't know what I'm doing when I drive when in reality I'm fully employed with my MBA! You know what they say about assuming.

These learning experiences teach us so much about how to communicate with people. I want everyone to succeed, to thrive. There's certainly some arguing on here but also some nice dialogue and thought provoking discussions.


----------



## UberRose (Apr 17, 2016)

Here's what I am listing it down as : "Self Employed Business Entrepreneur"

And then I will list all the skills that we have under . Yes this is our business and we manage our entrepreneural lifestyle.


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

I used to go through hundreds of resume's when hiring for a position. I see the idea you were working is a good thing no matter what and no matter what job you were doing. It shows initiative and willingness to work and not sit on your fat but, well you are sitting but actively.


----------



## newptdriver (Jul 26, 2016)

Flarpy said:


> Companies do not like independent people. They like company men, team players.. not do-it-yourselfers. They like people who are terrified of going out on their own and who have no experience doing so.
> 
> And especially Uber, which takes no skills and teaches no skills. It makes you look like a loser. I'd avoid it.


 I disagree, although I don't think I'll put it in my resume as an Accountant I don't see how that would help me but for a sales or customer service job what better than interacting with all type of people on a daily basis? Even when you are not in a good mood and the passenger feels like talking or hearing your point of view in different situations you have to do it or you'll get one stared haha, besides also the responsibility of driving another person from point A to point B safe and sound, anything on a resume can be to your advantage if you know how to play with words, and as Bill Collector says you can use it as having skills in time management.


----------



## MissNisee (Aug 5, 2016)

uberron73 said:


> I'd put uber on a resume. It's a job and you did do it so why not. Unless your trying to get a executive position . but I'd be proud to add to my resume. It shows im willing to work. I've done landscaping for myself an house repairs I'd put on resume. the more experience you have the better your chances are.. I think


I agree. I think it looks like you are a hard worker and willing to do what you have to to take care of your family ect. If you can show your high rating and rewards it will show your dedication to doing your best.


----------



## Firstime (Apr 2, 2016)

Only if I'm applying for veyo or some other transport company


----------



## Ubertimes (Apr 30, 2016)

First of resume are all about fact and fiction
You must take facts and then create the best fictional small novel
I can create a resume for ditch digger, Uber driver or retail clerk and turn it into a work art.
Folks it's all about creativity!
Every position has points that can be sold as value!


----------



## Kit4katt (Aug 25, 2016)

I think it is all in how it is displayed. What I would put on my resume is Sole proprietor- Independent contractor and list skills associated with running my own business. When asked I can not only include rideshare, but whatever else I have done or am doing. Being a sole proprietor for several years with "gig" jobs and freelance work, I can say that it has gone ever very well on interviews. I always get the job. Because I make it sound interesting, important, and I wisely incorporate learned skills from this and all life and working experience. Employers like people who have ambitions and can show that whatever they do, they like to do well. 

As far as driving not needing skill... you need to be able to manage the apps, have interpersonal skills, make quick decisions, be a good driver, understand taxes, and have the responsibility enough not to screw yourself on them. Just to name a little... sure you can rideshare for a little while if you're an idiot, but just like anything... if you're just faking you won't make it anywhere. You got to do well to be well.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I don't agree that it's selfish but using your logic wouldn't you wanting me to stop working so you could make more also be a selfish act?
> 
> People make life choices and those who have no money most likely made poor choices along the way. There are exceptions but percentages are not on their side.


Gotta interject here on the "poor choices" oversimplification and point out that the bevy of choices from which all of us pull can pull is constructed by systems that have historically chosen to restrict choices to different groups/races/economic classes/gender ecetera ecetera. People make choices from what they are offered and so many have not been offered choices that can be anything other than poor. So, briefly, we must be mindful of this and concede that a given poor choice might really be the best choice that being had available in that decision making moment...


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

Ubertimes said:


> First of resume are all about fact and fiction
> You must take facts and then create the best fictional small novel
> I can create a resume for ditch digger, Uber driver or retail clerk and turn it into a work art.
> Folks it's all about creativity!
> Every position has points that can be sold as value!


Can I email you my resume to overhaul, please?


----------



## PartnerPeople (Feb 20, 2016)

Hello all,

PartnerPeople gave me an employee status as a driver, I was able to close my ABN and still drive by using PartnerPeople, I am therefore in a unique position to hopefully provide some additional thought to answer this question.

I would have avoided saying "I worked as an Uber/GoCatch driver" on a resume... Instead, prior to using PartnerPeople, I would have stated that I was self employed, contracted work from ride share companies, responsible for doing business activities such as my mileage log, BAS, GST, expense and GST claims (minor accounting skills), filing and record keeping... All this shows a future employee is that you can set up a business, run it, have great customer service skills, go out there and start up from nothing and teach yourself (if it was all/some new skills learned).
I think this shows you are determined.

You cannot get a letter through Uber as you would be getting the work contracted to you.

Now I would simply answer the same way when using PartnerPeople (as a driver with an employee status), the only difference is I could now produce pay slips to the new potential employer showing income/pay, showing that I was putting away my superannuation, paying my income tax correctly and being under a WorkCover insurance.

I think having any work on a Resume is a good thing, and I think showing that you legally operated under your country's taxes and laws, and had all insurances, tax and superannuation being correctly paid, is only going to stand out that you are even more responsible.

I hope this helps you answer the question?

Mark Atkins


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> Do you think it is a good idea? I'm inclined to put duties as "provide safe and reliable rides using my personal car" and mention about being able to run the business managing time or something similar along the lines.
> 
> Or do you think it is a bad idea to even mention about Uber? Thanks.


I read a lot of resumes in a week. I immediately toss resumes that have Uber on them. A prospective candidate that does not have enough pride in him/herself to leave Uber off the resume doesn't have the chops to survive in my organization.


----------



## second2noone (Nov 3, 2015)

well it might be ok to put fuber driver on resume depending on job, I would probably not take the chance.

Employer might think yeah he/she might be working at company after hired, but he/she will probably still drive and could affect job performance, etc.


----------



## cooberpedy15 (Oct 5, 2015)

The self-indulgent plantation rats may say it is the best job they ever had. Not so long before the bubble pops and they realize what a sick scam Uber is. 

Got an interview and then a second one. So I'm sticking to this new job. Got a really good rating as a driver, but it is foolish driving for peanuts. Greed is blowing up on Uber's face. 

And oh ...about the resume? I didn't put that crap on my resume. We discussed it a bit, but that was it.


----------



## uber.duper (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm in my early 30s with a decade of professional career experience. My current job title begins with the word director. I am currently working on my dissertation to earn a PhD. I've been in a position to hire others in past jobs....

AND I DRIVE FOR UBER WITH NO SHAME. 

Everyone does this for different reasons, and everyone has different needs. Life throws curveballs sometimes, and people must be resourceful in order to survive. I, and most other professionals I know, are hard workers who respect other people who do not believe they are above working to earn a dollar. I would much rather hire a person who has a go getter attitude and is willing to roll up his/her sleeves and get into the trenches with me than someone who thinks they should be ashamed of being viewed as the working man chump.

Now, I personally don't have a need to put this on my resume, but I've left off most other "side" gigs, including research assistantships, consulting, and even professional publications. There's a time in your life when you don't need to list it all. But if I were a victim of a layoff and this was my primary income for a year, I would most certainly have no problem listing it rather than to appear to be doing nothing with my time. Obviously, if Uber aligned to my professional work, I'd also list it in that case.

Maybe it's because I was raised as a first generation American, but I think this widespread belief that certain jobs are "embarrassing" is utterly ridiculous. People ought to be thankful they are able bodied and capable of working, as well as for the fact that there are jobs to be had, even if they're not exactly the ones we would like to have.


----------



## uber.duper (Aug 24, 2016)

Cou-ber said:


> If you were the fluids cleaner at the porn store I bet that'd be embarrassing. Or the chump that has to empty out the goob and spit reservoir at the dentist office. Those jobs must suck and cause some shame or humiliation. Cmon...admit...a little.


My dentist has running water and I don't know what neighborhoods you frequent, but I haven't seen anyone masturbating publicly at the local adult bookstore, lol. However, there's a choice involved in every job for the most part. The guy who wipes up bodily fluid at this sketchy porn place you speak of could just as easily be picking popcorn up off the movie theater floor if he doesn't like it (but something tells me he likes at least one thing about the job....)! I see the humor in your comment, but really I just don't think there's anything embarrassing about working to pay your bills or feed your family. It's respectable...unlike public self pleasure.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

It seems in the US, the lower you are on the earnings chain the more liberties people assume to ask ridiculous me questions, intrusive questions, about your job. When I did drive my date and I were asked by the same person what we did for work. He's a lawyer. Some pleasantries and a fake common ground was established. Then she turned to me. I say Uber. "Oh do you make any money doing that?" And the rest of the time she seemed tickled and amused and if she introduced me to any other I wasn't simply Amanda, I was the girl who drives for Uber. I wasn't embarrassed but it was clear that they all thought I should be so there's that regardless of any self-imposed yuck. Point is she never asked the lawyer what he made. I will say though I sure as shite am embarrassed to say Uber fired (deactivated) me. I don't think this needs qualifying.


----------



## uber.duper (Aug 24, 2016)

Cou-ber said:


> It seems in the US, the lower you are on the earnings chain the more liberties people assume to ask ridiculous me questions, intrusive questions, about your job. When I did drive my date and I were asked by the same person what we did for work. He's a lawyer. Some pleasantries and a fake common ground was established. Then she turned to me. I say Uber. "Oh do you make any money doing that?" And the rest of the time she seemed tickled and amused and if she introduced me to any other I wasn't simply Amanda, I was the girl who drives for Uber. I wasn't embarrassed but it was clear that they all thought I should be so there's that regardless of any self-imposed yuck. Point is she never asked the lawyer what he made. I will say though I sure as shite am embarrassed to say Uber fired (deactivated) me. I don't think this needs qualifying.


Well, people who are assholes are an entirely different story and I would love for someone to say something like that to me so I could quickly sass right back. It's unfortunate that someone would be so classless as to say that to another person. In my case, I will openly tell those close to me or even those who I get along with at my day job. My qualm with telling everyone is more that of not wanting our less close friends/acquaintances thinking that my husband "shouldn't let" me do it for safety reasons. We both just don't want to hear that for the obvious reasons. But like anything else in one's life, less is often more. Even when people seem to accept our life choices they often have quite another thing to say behind our backs so we try to be private. At least it you put it on your resume and the hiring manager is a jerk, you'll never have to see him or her again, lol.


----------



## CrazyT (Jul 2, 2016)

uber.duper said:


> My dentist has running water and I don't know what neighborhoods you frequent, but I haven't seen anyone masturbating publicly at the local adult bookstore, lol. However, there's a choice involved in every job for the most part. The guy who wipes up bodily fluid at this sketchy porn place you speak of could just as easily be picking popcorn up off the movie theater floor if he doesn't like it (but something tells me he likes at least one thing about the job....)! I see the humor in your comment, but really I just don't think there's anything embarrassing about working to pay your bills or feed your family. It's respectable...unlike public self pleasure.


Usually you'd find the fluids in adult book stores with video booths. At one point in my childhood, my dad worked as a sales clerk in one. So the guy taking your money and bagging your DVDs is the guy doing the wiping down. After I was a lot older he shared some of the horror stories from working there. Looking back they're pretty funny, but not when he was cleaning up.


----------



## uber.duper (Aug 24, 2016)

CrazyT said:


> Usually you'd find the fluids in adult book stores with video booths. At one point in my childhood, my dad worked as a sales clerk in one. So the guy taking your money and bagging your DVDs is the guy doing the wiping down. After I was a lot older he shared some of the horror stories from working there. Looking back they're pretty funny, but not when he was cleaning up.


You learn something new everyday!


----------



## bingybingyfoo (May 5, 2016)

You guys remind me, so, so specifically, of Kevin Smith's great nod, to crappy jobs everywhere.
NSFW






... we never hear the number. But I will say that most jobs these days pay extra for exposure to health risks like body fluids. It might be a pretty well paying gig, if there are any left.


----------



## Scruffy one (Oct 21, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> Do you think it is a good idea? I'm inclined to put duties as "provide safe and reliable rides using my personal car" and mention about being able to run the business managing time or something similar along the lines.
> 
> Or do you think it is a bad idea to even mention about Uber? Thanks.


It reflects on your driving and customer service skills. Do these pertain to the job you are applying for? If in doubt, include it. You have tax documents do it is valid.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

bingybingyfoo said:


> You guys remind me, so, so specifically, of Kevin Smith's great nod, to crappy jobs everywhere.
> NSFW
> 
> 
> ...


That's hilarious!


----------



## thelittleguyhelper (Aug 6, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> The problem is you ARE NOT running a business. Turn your Uber/Lyft app off and see how successful you are at running your taxi business...which is what you're trying to claim you have done.
> 
> It's like a person who's been handed a million dollars claiming they're a "self-made" millionaire.


This is inaccurate.

Anyone who does really well with these has to run it like a business, learn business-y things, etc.

And you could say the same about sellers of services and goods who rely totally on Amazon, Ebay, Etsy, etc. Or artists who use monetization on Youtube or Vimeo.

With Uber & Lyft you can actually add a decent resume item:

"Ran an Uber-platform based microbusiness."

Is an example of how to start.

"Ability to manage my own time, track and record details and notes thoroughly throughout the day. Identify and leverage trends to maximize profits. Keep records, do forms, and other tax and formal paper work."

Business-y details.

"Excellent customer service ability and ability to multitask while listening to customers."

Customer-oriented language.

You just have to think it through, and keep it true.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> Do you think it is a good idea? I'm inclined to put duties as "provide safe and reliable rides using my personal car" and mention about being able to run the business managing time or something similar along the lines.
> 
> Or do you think it is a bad idea to even mention about Uber? Thanks.


If you worked as a prostitute would you add that? Same concept, getting boned for cash!!

Seriously though, just as employers are looking at social media and should you open the door with Uber on your resume, they might ask you about your rating and ask to view the bullshit feedback..might be a job killer. Use caution IMHO


----------



## JaySonic (Aug 25, 2016)

*Self Employed: Professional Service Facilitation*
_As a professional services provider, my core business skills in this field includes time management, cost/benefit analysis, formulating trade agreements with overseas partners, and ongoing end-client interaction. _

You can spin it any way you want on a resume. Nobody reads them anymore.


----------



## UGGY MONSTER (Jun 26, 2016)

Just put Self Employed.


----------



## Missmira1122 (Sep 18, 2016)

uber.duper said:


> My qualm with telling everyone is more that of not wanting our less close friends/acquaintances thinking that my husband "shouldn't let" me do it for safety reasons.


This times a thousand. I didn't drive for weeks after getting approved because my boyfriend was "worried" and finally I think he got tired of me being broke because one Saturday night I was watching the pink areas on Lyft n got up, said IM GOING TO DRIVE he gave me a hug n said drive safe. Every guy I encounter loves to throw in the "I can't believe you man 'lets' you drive for those companies/that late at night". Give me a break.


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

NachonCheeze said:


> Having been in management (and still am) for 20 years...I do not agree with the statement..."Companies do not like independent people. They like company men, team players.. not do-it-yourselfers. They like people who are terrified of going out on their own and who have no experience doing so."


You are one of the few, especially over the last decade many companies have chosen to avoid hiring people with histories of self employment. I have dealt with it for years, and especially this last go around I have had more than 10 companies tell me that my qualifications fit perfectly with what they are looking for, only to not be hired and those companies to hire someone who had never been self employed. Considering I have spent most of my career in sales and working with people's finances, I am sure the problem was not my interviewing, and have had a couple of my friends who worked for those companies tell me that they did not like the fact that most of my career over the last 15 years I was self employed and there for they did not believe I would fit in the corporate world any longer. I have been to HR classes and management classes over the last few years where they have blatantly told people that if you are looking for long term employees that you should not hire people with a history of self employment. I did end up finding a company that would hire me despite my history, but it was a much longer process than I have ever had to deal with when I was young and had a history of working in the corporate world.


----------



## NachonCheeze (Sep 8, 2015)

the rebel said:


> You are one of the few, especially over the last decade many companies have chosen to avoid hiring people with histories of self employment. I have dealt with it for years, and especially this last go around I have had more than 10 companies tell me that my qualifications fit perfectly with what they are looking for, only to not be hired and those companies to hire someone who had never been self employed. Considering I have spent most of my career in sales and working with people's finances, I am sure the problem was not my interviewing, and have had a couple of my friends who worked for those companies tell me that they did not like the fact that most of my career over the last 15 years I was self employed and there for they did not believe I would fit in the corporate world any longer. I have been to HR classes and management classes over the last few years where they have blatantly told people that if you are looking for long term employees that you should not hire people with a history of self employment. I did end up finding a company that would hire me despite my history, but it was a much longer process than I have ever had to deal with when I was young and had a history of working in the corporate world.


In 20 years i have never heard a statement from an HR representative or any other manager for that matter similar to what you are saying. Most of my life I have worked for fortune 10 companies...maybe its different below


----------



## ragnarkar (Sep 2, 2016)

I probably wouldn't but I've talked about driving for Uber in my job interviews when they asked about my period of unemployment (still didn't get the job though.)

I had actually applied for an Engineering job at Uber a few months ago and got 2 rounds of phone interviews before they rejected me (this was before driving for Uber).. maybe I should put it on my resume if I were to apply for a corporate job at Uber again and talk about how my experience as a driver would help.


----------

